# From no eyes, to a couple of them...



## katkoota

Hey guys,

Thought of posting a little update about the malts. Also, sharing a couple of collars I customized for them 

The malts got "Summer Cut II" and it turned out like this...

From no eyes









to a couple of eye balls lol 








^ monster Snowy.

same with sweet Crystal 









We went for VERY short body. We call this hair style: the Olympic Look (in case u did not know, my two are quite the dock divers lol)

In another note, don't be fooled by the innocent look of this boy here. 









he was EYING Dante de Rose (our pink bird) when I snapped that photo, trying to figure out a way to reach him without me stopping him. He has prey drive towards Dante, so there is a little "wolfie" in the mind of that innocent-looking creature...

Last but not least, I just received the photos of the malts' new collars from Ella's Lead. It was the very fist time I order from them. totally loved the experience of dealing with them. They were so helpful. The collar place was originally started for big dogs, but since the demand for the small dogs' collars was also there, they started offering the small options. The cool thing about it is that you get to design your own one just for your pooch. You can go super unique or plain simple. I was inspired by SunnyLand when I designed the malts' collars: the colors of the sky, sun & when you have white fluffs, they can make the clouds ..hehe..  and this was the result.









The collars turned out just the way I had them in my mind when I picked the colors, rhinestones and lil stones combo. I love them...they are getting shipped today  oh and the best part comes here: these collars are vegan. They are made out of a substitute leather material in the center that is imported from Europe. This material is meant to be a leather substitute. It is 100% FREE of animal by-products; it has also been water tested and is made especially for water dogs. These two are VERY light in weight too ^_^ PERFECT for my FishDogs.

Can you tell that I am too excited to get them here? and have them on the malts

Just thought of sharing


----------



## Luciledodd

Wow what beautiful little faces.


----------



## Brady's mom

They look great! And, I love the collars! I am already checking out the website.


----------



## katkoota

Luciledodd said:


> Wow what beautiful little faces.


I think so too <3 love them. But trust me, one of them is called "trouble" despite the innocent-looking face.



Brady's mom said:


> They look great! And, I love the collars! *I am already checking out the website.*


I tell ya, one thing us (Malts and Havs owners) should be thankful for is that our fluffs are "small" in size, so we get the best prices lol low prices in comparison to the big dogs. That is why I thought of sharing about Ella's Lead here


----------



## Brady's mom

Trying to determine what will look best together. Thanks for helping me spend my money I had moved on from my collar addiction to a bow addiction (thanks to adding the princess girl to my world). The bow addiction is a little cheaper. Well, thanks for sending me back in the direction of the collar problem  I think I will order one for Cassie first and then maybe for the boys. I love seeing all your pictures and stories of your malts. They are adorable!


----------



## katkoota

Brady's mom said:


> Trying to determine what will look best together. *Thanks for helping me spend my money* I had moved on from my collar addiction to a bow addiction (thanks to adding the princess girl to my world). The bow addiction is a little cheaper. Well, thanks for sending me back in the direction of the collar problem  I think I will order one for Cassie first and then maybe for the boys. I love seeing all your pictures and stories of your malts. They are adorable!


woopsie ... ound: ... the words made me giggle. but then , I never came across something that was made especially for water dogs. I found lots of amazing options there @Ella's Lead, including especial Flyball collars AND kitty collars. really are great collars not only in looks but also quality from the ones who already got them for their pups (big dog owners friends of mine). These two vegan collars are the very first ones that are made in a 3/4" wide size and the light weight version, especially for the small pups. I Didn't want to save the secret of the awesome place just to myself 

I know how addicting it can get though. i only got these for the malts from Ella's Lead. I told myself though that I am stopping fluff shopping for quite awhile now after I got these 

awwh glad that you enjoy seeing what I share here. I don't share as much as I share elsewhere. I just figured that I didn't wanna fill malts stuff in a Hav Forum (because I do think that the majority are interesting in Havs). From time to time though, I check in and post a small something....until I get a Hav, it will be thread explosions from my side with the many posts that I am sure I will make here if a hav was around


----------



## Missy

Beautiful malts and beautiful collars...must go check out Ella's Lead...right now! I am a collar/leash junkie...


----------



## Momo means Peach

So cute and I love the collars! I've already been exploring the website. Hmmm, so many possibilities.

Also, Brady's Mom, where can I find bows? Ever since the groomer put bows in Momo's hair, I've wanted to get her some.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I always love catching up on your two little cuties. I don't believe you, they both look like sweet innocent angels, just look at those faces.


----------



## whimsy

Beautiful haircuts!! What sweet faces!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Momo's Mom, here are some of my favorite bow sites. Yes, I have major issues when it comes to dog bows!
www.valsdivados.com
www.bowbizdogbows.com 
www.perfectdogbows.com
www.facebook.com/ticabows - She does not have a ton of small bows, but her stuff is very cute and very inexpensive!

I think Cassie has a bow for every day of the year!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for sharing, Kat! We never get tired of seeing your babies and I just love their nice summer cuts! It must be so much easier with all the swimming they do. I will also check out for collar website - love the ones you designed!


----------



## pjewel

Kat, I have a major long distance love affair with your little ones. The haircuts, like everything else about them are perfect and beautiful. The collars . . . unfortunately are speaking to me too. I'm going to try very hard not to listen.


----------



## Suzi

Love the new summer cuts! The collars are great! I cant decide what color for Maddie.


----------



## tcollins

They are precious! I love those eyes- just precious.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

katkoota said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought of posting a little update about the malts. Also, sharing a couple of collars I customized for them
> 
> The malts got "Summer Cut II" and it turned out like this...
> 
> From no eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to a couple of eye balls lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ monster Snowy.
> 
> same with sweet Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went for VERY short body. We call this hair style: the Olympic Look (in case u did not know, my two are quite the dock divers lol)
> 
> In another note, don't be fooled by the innocent look of this boy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was EYING Dante de Rose (our pink bird) when I snapped that photo, trying to figure out a way to reach him without me stopping him. He has prey drive towards Dante, so there is a little "wolfie" in the mind of that innocent-looking creature...
> 
> Last but not least, I just received the photos of the malts' new collars from Ella's Lead. It was the very fist time I order from them. totally loved the experience of dealing with them. They were so helpful. The collar place was originally started for big dogs, but since the demand for the small dogs' collars was also there, they started offering the small options. The cool thing about it is that you get to design your own one just for your pooch. You can go super unique or plain simple. I was inspired by SunnyLand when I designed the malts' collars: the colors of the sky, sun & when you have white fluffs, they can make the clouds ..hehe..  and this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The collars turned out just the way I had them in my mind when I picked the colors, rhinestones and lil stones combo. I love them...they are getting shipped today  oh and the best part comes here: these collars are vegan. They are made out of a substitute leather material in the center that is imported from Europe. This material is meant to be a leather substitute. It is 100% FREE of animal by-products; it has also been water tested and is made especially for water dogs. These two are VERY light in weight too ^_^ PERFECT for my FishDogs.
> 
> Can you tell that I am too excited to get them here? and have them on the malts
> 
> Just thought of sharing


Aww I see you got Ms. Sunshine the yellow. Love your colors. Do you clip them yourself? Everytime I see those sweet faces it makes me want to clip mine short. If I had a pool I would definitely do that..
I think everyone enjoys your posts so much..I know I do!! Love the vegan collars.


----------



## katkoota

Missy said:


> Beautiful malts and beautiful collars...must go check out Ella's Lead...right now! *I am a collar/leash junkie*...


Hahaha - same here. Just before i placed the order from Ella's Lead, i ordered from TheCollarShop ... I think i have an issue :suspicious: ... But i am stopping here ... cant afford for more anyways lol



Momo means Peach said:


> So cute and I love the collars! I've already been exploring the website. *Hmmm, so many possibilities.*
> 
> Also, Brady's Mom, where can I find bows? Ever since the groomer put bows in Momo's hair, I've wanted to get her some.


Yes! Sooo many possibilities. You can mix and blend alomst anything together to create a unique one (of course, it gotta match , but u can still go creative). You can also add the pup's name and contact number.



The Laughing Magpie said:


> I always love catching up on your two little cuties. *I don't believe you, they both look like sweet innocent angels, just look at those faces.*


One acts just the way she looks. The other one though does not act like the way he looks - shocking :jaw:



whimsy said:


> Beautiful haircuts!! What sweet faces!!





tcollins said:


> They are precious! I love those eyes- just precious.


i think it helps them get away with anything with those "I did not do it. I am too innocent, sweet and precious" face...lol



Brady's mom said:


> Momo's Mom, here are some of my favorite bow sites. Yes, I have major issues when it comes to dog bows!
> www.valsdivados.com
> www.bowbizdogbows.com
> www.perfectdogbows.com
> www.facebook.com/ticabows - She does not have a ton of small bows, but her stuff is very cute and very inexpensive!
> 
> I think Cassie has a bow for every day of the year!


Cassie must be loving all the shopping that her mommy does for her  i did order from bowbiz before. Love them too ^_^



Kathie said:


> Thanks for sharing, Kat! We never get tired of seeing your babies and I just love their nice summer cuts! *It must be so much easier with all the swimming they do. * I will also check out for collar website - love the ones you designed!


Makes swimming life SO much easier on all three of us 



pjewel said:


> Kat, I have a major long distance love affair with your little ones. The haircuts, like everything else about them are perfect and beautiful. The collars . . . *unfortunately are speaking to me too. I'm going to try very hard not to listen.*


lol i wish you the very best of luck 



Suzi said:


> Love the new summer cuts! The collars are great! *I cant decide what color for Maddie*.


the very first time i looked at the on line store, i was the same, but then since i already had the vegan in my mind, to be perfect for my water and beach dogs, SunnyLand colors came to mind and there is how it started with me 



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Aww I see you got Ms. Sunshine the yellow. Love your colors. *Do you clip them yourself*? Everytime I see those sweet faces it makes me want to clip mine short. If I had a pool I would definitely do that..
> I think everyone enjoys your posts so much..I know I do!! Love the vegan collars.


Nope , i did not clip them myself. The groomer did. 
i did give the instructions on how i would like for them to look like, and the groomer did an awesome job, just the way i liked it  yep! Sooooo easy to maintain when u have a pool at summer time.


----------



## Momo means Peach

Thanks, Karen, for the websites for the bows!


----------



## Fluffball

Awwww so cuteeeee
It is sooo true that small dogs do help us save some $$$. As for me i am a shoeaholic so i buy shoes for myself and my little one, not to mention ribbons. 
The collars are beautiful, i will see how creative i can get with the design.


----------

